# Genitofemoral nerve block



## donnamoser (Mar 25, 2010)

My physician did a genitofemoral nerve block for genitofemoral neuralgia-can anyone suggest the best code to use in this situation?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 26, 2010)

I think 355.8

Or please check 355.* in tabular list & match with the details in your report.

Hope it helps.


----------



## donnamoser (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks, I really need a cpt code- I've received several answers elsewhere and I'm trying to pinpoint the best one.  I have received 64425,64447 and 64450.  Any thoughts?


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, sorry. I think you need ICd code.

By the way,  About CPT then I think about 64450. For details please see attached image.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rkmcoder (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.askleslie.net/asc/Nerves_Chart_ASC.pdf

Click on the link above to find a listing of nerve injections and their codes.  Understand that this is a list someone put together, and it is not a final authority, but it may give you some insight.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

